

Planimeter - craigjb
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Planimeter

======
andrewmcwatters
No one I know knows what these are. When I message a coworker about what I'm
doing, and later talk about my dev team, they almost always pronounce the word
"plan-e-meter" instead of "pla-nim-e-ter".

I love the tool, though. So I named my volunteer contributor team after it.
[http://www.andrewmcwatters.com/planimeter/](http://www.andrewmcwatters.com/planimeter/)

